# Crow Shooting Article



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello fellas,

For the guys that get "The American Hunter Magazine" watch out for the September issue. There will be a very good crow hunting article in that issue.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Flyrod444 (Mar 3, 2006)

Bob,
Great article. It was worth waiting another month. The stocks on your shot guns are as pretty as any I have ever seen. 
Jack


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Jack,

I had those stocks made up in the mid 1980's. John Zent did a good job on my crow shooting autobiography. I'm glad you enjoyed reading it.

Best regards,

Bob A.


----------



## Jim R (May 4, 2005)

Great read . Still think you should write a book .

Take care

Jim R


----------

